# Pate Lake



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Went to Pate Lake yesterday and had kind of a late start but still had fun. Caught about 5 crappie and two warmouth. The place is beautiful. Most definitely will be going back for some bass fishing. :thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a good looking place. Have stopped by several times and just looked across it. Just can't bring myself to skip a good weather day in the gulf to go freshwater fishing.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

This was my first time going and it was kind of hard to figure out but it is well worth a try. I'm going to try some saltwater this year but it's hard to give up a good day on the lake.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> Went to Pate Lake yesterday and had kind of a late start but still had fun. Caught about 5 crappie and two warmouth. The place is beautiful. Most definitely will be going back for some bass fishing. :thumbup:


That lake puts a whoopin on the local bass guys so come prepared LOL.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Where is this?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Where is this?



Between Caryville and Vernon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> That lake puts a whoopin on the local bass guys so come prepared LOL.


 I can tell, there is hardly any structure around so yeah it will be a challenge. :thumbsup:


----------

